# Impossible d'avoir l'image de BFMTV !



## Cocopop (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis presque 2 mois lorsque je regarde le direct de BFM TV (http://www.bfmtv.com/direct/) j'ai le son mais pas l'image...

J'ai essayé avec Firefox et Safari mais rien ne change...

C'est le seul site où je ne peux pas voir une vidéo...

Avez vous le même problème ?



EDIT : Je précise que pour regarder un "replay" d'une émission de BFM TV çà fonctionne parfaitement... C'est à n'y rien comprendre


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Mai 2012)

Pareil chez moi.

Pour la pub, j'ai le son et l'image.
Ensuite, j'ai que le son. Mais il est bon...

SN 10.6.8
Adobe Flash Player 11,2,202,235


----------



## Cocopop (16 Mai 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pareil chez moi.
> 
> Pour la pub, j'ai le son et l'image.
> Ensuite, j'ai que le son. Mais il est bon...
> ...


Exactement la même chose pour moi...

Lorsqu'il y a la pub j'ai le son + image mais lorsque la vidéo se lance j'ai plus que le son :/

EDIT : Je viens d'envoyer un mail au Webmaster de BFM TV...


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Mai 2012)

La radio, c'est mieux que rien...


----------



## Wynssa (16 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même problème, et pourtant Flash Player est à jour. Je vois sans problème iTélé, France2 etc...


----------



## Cocopop (16 Mai 2012)

Wynssa a dit:


> J'ai le même problème, et pourtant Flash Player est à jour. Je vois sans problème iTélé, France2 etc...


Idem, j'ai Flash Player à jour,  testé sur différents sites (Youtube, TF1 Live, M6 Replay, etc) et avec différents navigateurs (Safari, FF) et je rencontre des problèmes uniquement pour BFMTV...

Si le webmaster me répond je viendrai vous avertir ici


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème. J'ai tout mis à jour mais rien. 
Il y a 2 jours ça avait commencé à marcher mais ce fut très beau pour que ça dure. Et je précise que je n'avais rien fait de particulier.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Essaye *Play TV* où tu as une liste de chaînes dont BFM TV !


----------



## LePoussin (20 Mai 2012)

Pareil que vous : j'ai le son, mais pas l'image.


----------



## Cocopop (20 Mai 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Essaye *Play TV* où tu as une liste de chaînes dont BFM TV!


Oui je connais, mais je souhaiterais (pour plus de simplicité) que leur player online fonctionne également sous MAC.

Surtout que se serait un comble pour une entreprise de média (01Net, RMC, BFMTV) d'exclure une partie des utilisateurs !

Pour l'instant toujours pas de retour du Webmaster mais je vais contacter une personne que je connais en interne 

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Cocopop (5 Juin 2012)

Petit "up" pour vous prévenir que le webmaster de BFMTV a corrigé le problème suite à mes nombreux mails 

Maintenant tout fonctionne parfaitement 

PS : Pour précision je suis sous Firefox 13 !


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

OK, cela fonctionne également chez moi.


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Juin 2012)

Pareil


----------

